# Torpedo Test On A Destroyer



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2007)

This is what happens to any ship when a large explosion occurs under the hull.

Watch the whiplash effect as the hull is stressed and broken.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 15, 2007)

SYSCOM3 that video was absolutely..... HOLY SH-T!!!!!!! When I was stationed at Norfolk, Va. I saw a bumper sticker on what had to be a submariners car. It said " there are two kinds of ships, submarines and targets." Thanks for the link.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2007)

Old clip Doug... Here are some snapshots from the same test...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2007)

Therefore people have invented torpedos.

Cool snapshots Les.


----------

